# Grouping of disconnects on seperate services.



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Signage detailing location of any other services supplying the building


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I may need to find out from code enforcement. In this neighborhood back in the day when CAC units came out, they were 3 phase. So most of these houses have 2 services. 
Inspector wants the ground rod connection fixed and says Service mains for AC units not grouped.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I finally got access inside and the disconnects for the AC units are not grouped.
This was added.

WP_20141121_010 by aftershock465, on Flickr

This is original

WP_20141121_008 by aftershock465, on Flickr


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

And this is the rest of the ancient equipment


WP_20141121_007 by aftershock465, on Flickr


WP_20141121_005 by aftershock465, on Flickr


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

How would one of you guys/gals correct this?
I am looking at possibly installing a 125 amp 3 phase MLO indoor panel fed with #2 THHN. Install 3 40 amp 3 pole breakers (CAC units pull 24 amps with a 40 amp MOCPD) and refeed the disconnect to the left of the current meter enclosure with #10. Oh, and remove the nipple between it and the meter. Gonna be a bitch popping in KO fillers.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

No one wants to touch this?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Around here, we would slap up one of these off the following page link for the three phase on the outside , and one for the single phase next to it. Since we are EUSERC here, if it is commercial we have to use the ones with the test bypass also. Then pipe thru the wall to the sub panels or what have you. 

Typical - lets say 100 amps each- nipple thru wall to LB on inside surface of wall, then pipe to a ''sub'' panel which has branch breakers in it for distributed loads. Just a matter of ordering the correct one based on the chart shown below. 

https://www.platt.com/CutSheets/Eaton/Metering-MeterMains.pdf


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Around here, we would slap up one of these off the following page link for the three phase on the outside , and one for the single phase next to it. Since we are EUSERC here, if it is commercial we have to use the ones with the test bypass also. Then pipe thru the wall to the sub panels or what have you.
> 
> Typical - lets say 100 amps each- nipple thru wall to LB on inside surface of wall, then pipe to a ''sub'' panel which has branch breakers in it for distributed loads. Just a matter of ordering the correct one based on the chart shown below.
> 
> https://www.platt.com/CutSheets/Eaton/Metering-MeterMains.pdf


I do not have time to change out the service. Thanx anyways.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm fairly certain 230.2 gives you love for more than one service based on the different characteristics (single phase versus three phase). The NEC only requires that the disconnects from each service (three phase versus single phase) be grouped.

Hopefully your inspector will see this difference and concede.

Pete


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have done a few upgrades on those hi leg residential services . I install a 200 amp ocpd and install two panels, one single phase, one three phase. I load as many double pole circuits as I can in the 3 phase panel and try to use the high leg as much as possible. Engineering the 3 ph panel is very important as in breaker placement. 120/240 volt circuits vs straight 240 volt circuits..


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I stopped by to start working on this today.


WP_20141210_004 by aftershock465, on Flickr


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I go back tomorrow to finish up.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> *(D) Different Characteristics.* Additional services shall
> be permitted for different voltages, frequencies, or phases,
> or for different uses, such as for different rate schedules.
> 
> ...


Methinks the disco buck stops here.....

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why do you have a 3 pole breaker feeding 3 pole fuse pullout, or am I seeing it wrong. Are they existing?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why do you have a 3 pole breaker feeding 3 pole fuse pullout, or am I seeing it wrong. Are they existing?


They are existing. It would have been a PIA to eliminate, I guess I could make them JBs but will probably leave as is.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I go back tomorrow to finish up.


 Was unable to make it back today. Might be Monday before I get time.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I went by yesterday to finish up. Since I only wanted to work half a day, I still have to go back and strap my conduit and repair the service ground.


WP_20141213_004 by aftershock465, on Flickr


----------

